# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Maricultura-concha de abanico

## Wayra02

Se busca inversionista, para la siembra de concha de abanico.todo en regla, sechura piura .  Cualquier información al
Correo. griqui02@hotmail.co

----------

